
The CEO who took a pay cut to give his staff a $70k minimum wage - yungchin
http://www.theguardian.com/society/2015/nov/29/future-of-work-dan-price-gravity-ceo-cut-own-pay-to-give-staff-increased-minum-wage
======
ColinWright
Substantial discussion from just over 7 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9388168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9388168)
(102 comments)

and here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9371854](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9371854)
(224 comments)

and here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9375978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9375978)
(51 comments)

If you're interested in what the HN "community" thinks about this, those
discussions might be worth reading about. If you want to have a say, you'll
need to do it here, as those discussions are now closed.

It's really not clear if this article adds anything new - I wonder why it's
re-surfaced.

~~~
yungchin
Ah, thanks, those threads are great reading. Yeah there's not too much new
here, although I was surprised to read that some employees and customers got
out, apparently in protest to the pay raises.

